# Google Nexus 10 tablet



## elbows (Oct 25, 2012)

Its strongly rumoured to be announced at Googles event this coming Monday.

I held back from posting a thread about it till now because it could still have turned out to be bogus. But as it makes complete sense for Google to do this given the momentum they've gained with the Nexus 7, and now apparently some pages from its instruction booklet have leaked. Samsung is supposed to be the manufacturer, and from the photo of the instruction book it looks to have micro-usb, micro-hdmi, front and rear cameras.

Other rumours have the screen resolution at 2560x1600.

http://www.theverge.com/2012/10/25/3553428/samsung-nexus-10-manual

I wonder what price it will be. £299 would be a good start, but I just plucked that number out of thin air.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 25, 2012)

Won't be a patch on the iPad 4, does anyone think its going to really challenge it?


----------



## elbows (Oct 25, 2012)

It probably wont be quite as easy to repeat the 7" nexus success with a 10" model based on price alone, but it can still be done.

10" devices are more liable to woes from lack of tablet apps, but if they can somehow manage to shift millions of them then the hope is this will change during the next year. 

If it starts at £299 or £279 and has the rumoured screen res, I give it every chance of making some kind of impact, though at this stage in the game I'm not looking at any device as being an ipad killer.


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 25, 2012)

Still, it will be interesting to see what samsung come up with.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 25, 2012)

I'd be surprised if they shift more than a million units.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 26, 2012)

What you Apple guys don't get is that it doesn't have to be an Ipad killer. If it's a really good tablet but isn't successful commercially, then the people who've bought it will not be stuck in a shitty situation. There will be other, better, tablets and one/some of them is/are going to be hugely popular; it's just a matter of time. And when they are, the tablet app developers will flock like they did on mobiles, and all these 'failed' so-called 'Ipad killers' will benefit from that development.

Android users benefit from competition within the Android ecosystem, whether their own purchase was 'a hit' or not.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Won't be a patch on the iPad 4, does anyone think its going to really challenge it?


"Bit too obvious, I'm afraid."


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 26, 2012)

Hmm, not sure. The major plus point of the N7 is the price. You can forgive it a few shortcomings because of that. The lack of decent tablet optimised apps for Android will be a lot more noticeable on a larger screen.


----------



## thriller (Oct 26, 2012)

10" is too big. Would have preferred a more portable 7" with more ummph.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2012)

Lemon Eddy said:


> "Bit too obvious, I'm afraid."


It's all getting a bit desperate now, isn't it?


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Hmm, not sure. The major plus point of the N7 is the price. You can forgive it a few shortcomings because of that. The lack of decent tablet optimised apps for Android will be a lot more noticeable on a larger screen.


There's nowhere near as many tablet optimised apps on Android as on the iPad, and iOS has far more specialist apps too, But - and it's an important but - there are still _plenty_ of decent Android tablet apps covering just about everything a regular consumer might want to do - which is usually things like play videos, listen to music and browse the web.


----------



## Firky (Oct 26, 2012)

There's more apps now for Android than there was and they'll get better too. That's been the trend for a long time. I don't need a 10" tablet as I have an ipad but I'd seriously consider this if I did. Most people would!


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 26, 2012)

*wrong thread!


----------



## elbows (Oct 26, 2012)

I've said quite enough about the android app situation already. But I would hope that even those who try to paint a happier picture of android 10" tablet software might concede that at the very least there exists a perception that android tablet software has been largely underwhelming to date. I am interested in whether Google choose to highlight some apps that work really well on larger tablets to show off as part of the launch of this device. They should be able to pull this off with some games, a few consumption apps and perhaps even a few productivity apps.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 26, 2012)

Lemon Eddy said:


> "Bit too obvious, I'm afraid."



Eh? That's what's I think. I could be wrong but I seriously doubt it. My view is the tablet market is following a similar path to the mp3 market...


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2012)

elbows said:


> I've said quite enough about the android app situation already. But I would hope that even those who try to paint a happier picture of android 10" tablet software might concede that at the very least there exists a perception that android tablet software has been largely underwhelming to date. I am interested in whether Google choose to highlight some apps that work really well on larger tablets to show off as part of the launch of this device. They should be able to pull this off with some games, a few consumption apps and perhaps even a few productivity apps.


Some people keep banging on and on about the supposed dearth of apps - and thus, presumably - an inferior experience for users, but as far as I can see, people sure seem pretty happy with their Nexus 7 and Kindle Fire HDs. And considering the low, low price, that seems pretty amazing to me.


> Even so, the J.D. Power survey is the second survey in recent months to find that the Kindle Fire is right behind the iPad for customer satisfaction. ComScore last month found that iPad owners scored their overall satisfaction with their tablet an 8.8 on a scale of one to ten, while Kindle Fire owners scored their overall satisfaction at 8.7. This fits right in with J.D. Power’s customer satisfaction ratings, which scored the iPad at 848 and the Kindle Fire 841 on a scale of 0 to 1,000.
> 
> http://bgr.com/2012/09/14/ipad-bests-kindle-fire-jd-power/


----------



## elbows (Oct 26, 2012)

My point was that Google need to show off some nice apps for the new 10" nexus. Do you agree or not?


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Eh? That's what's I think. I could be wrong but I seriously doubt it. My view is the tablet market is following a similar path to the mp3 market...


 
"Bit too obvious, I'm afraid."


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 26, 2012)

?


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Oct 26, 2012)

elbows said:


> My point was that Google need to show off some nice apps for the new 10" nexus. Do you agree or not?


 
Yes.  Any company, launching a new product, would benefit from showing the best content for that product.


----------



## Firky (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 26, 2012)

7", scratchproof screen please Asus. And Corning.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2012)

elbows said:


> My point was that Google need to show off some nice apps for the new 10" nexus. Do you agree or not?


Shiny new apps are always welcome, but I think that there are already a large selection of polished apps and graphic-heavy games that will quite probably suit almost all of the needs of the target audience.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> 7", scratchproof screen please Asus. And Corning.


The Nexus 7 already has Corning glass.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 26, 2012)

Yep, but I gather they have some which is better.


----------



## elbows (Oct 26, 2012)

editor said:


> Shiny new apps are always welcome, but I think that there are already a large selection of polished apps and graphic-heavy games that will quite probably suit almost all of the needs of the target audience.


 
Well sadly I dont think Google themselves or various Android community sites & blogs agree with that, but I'm boring myself over this apps issue now. So I am pleased to say that Im taking a nice holiday from android and iOS device threads for much of the rest of this year, with the exception of commenting on interesting details from Google on Monday. I am turning my attention to Windows 8 for a while.

Here are some photos and other details about the Nexus 10, including some stuff about Jelly Bean 4.2

http://briefmobile.com/google-nexus-10-samsung-android-4-2


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 26, 2012)

elbows said:


> Well sadly I dont think Google themselves or various Android community sites & blogs agree with that, but I'm boring myself over this apps issue now. So I am pleased to say that Im taking a nice holiday from android and iOS device threads for much of the rest of this year, with the exception of commenting on interesting details from Google on Monday. I am turning my attention to Windows 8 for a while.
> 
> Here are some photos and other details about the Nexus 10, including some stuff about Jelly Bean 4.2
> 
> http://briefmobile.com/google-nexus-10-samsung-android-4-2


 
I'll lay money you'll be back talking aspect ratio and pixel count before you know it.


----------



## elbows (Oct 26, 2012)

Nah, I'd have gone bibble years ago if I were able to sustain my maximum ranting mode for long periods of time. I need the new frontier of Windows 8, little else is inspiring me at the moment.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2012)

Android's soaring market share would suggest that more than a few users are finding what they want in those tablets. 



http://bgr.com/2012/10/26/android-tablets-take-a-huge-chunk-of-ipads-market-share-in-q3


----------



## elbows (Oct 29, 2012)

As Hurricane Sandy caused the Google event to be postponed, this not terribly informative 5 second video of the nexus 10 will have to do for now.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 29, 2012)

elbows said:


> As Hurricane Sandy caused the Google event to be postponed, this not terribly informative 5 second video of the nexus 10 will have to do for now.




It looks like a piece of shit.  The design is garbage, IMO.  How big a bezel!?


----------



## BoxRoom (Oct 29, 2012)

Bezilla!


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> It looks like a piece of shit. The design is garbage, IMO. How big a bezel!?


More importantly - how low is the price?!


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 29, 2012)

editor said:


> More importantly - how low is the price?!


I'm guessing 299


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> It looks like a piece of shit. The design is garbage, IMO. How big a bezel!?


 
Must agree, that looks pretty fugly.  I'll wait till the device is actually released before giving up hope though.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2012)

Lemon Eddy said:


> Must agree, that looks pretty fugly. I'll wait till the device is actually released before giving up hope though.


Indeed. The Nexus 7 was pretty well designed so it would be odd if they've suddenly employed fugly mode for the follow up.


----------



## elbows (Oct 29, 2012)

Well its not google that do the design, the nexus 7 was Asus and this one is from Samsung.

Possible reasons why the design ended up this way:

Samsung were rather keen to prevent any silly legal action so went out of their way to make it different.
Something about the high screen resolution demands this design for some technical reason.
Some other aspect of functionality that is presently unknown.

Also if I look in the leaked manual I get the impression that this thing might have rather large, long thin speakers that face towards the user and are part of the curved edges.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2012)

elbows said:


> Well its not google that do the design, the nexus 7 was Asus and this one is from Samsung.


Yes, but all the Google-branded devices have had pretty good design up to now.


----------



## elbows (Oct 29, 2012)

Shows how out of data I am with Samsung Android tablets, I hadnt realised that both the galaxy tab 2 and the galaxy note 10.1 have the same curve & speaker setup along the shorter edges that the nexus 10 seems to have. Although the speakers may be much longer on the nexus 10.

So I guess Samsung mostly just wanted to reuse the design.


----------



## Firky (Oct 29, 2012)

http://officialandroid.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/nexus-best-of-google-now-in-three-sizes.html

That is only ugly 10" tablet. It'a almost as if they're trying to _really _distance their design from the competition - which they succeeded in doing but wow... it looks like something from Fisherprice Design Studios.


----------



## magneze (Oct 29, 2012)

Aiming for the family market with separate user profiles. Really good idea for tablets.


----------



## elbows (Oct 29, 2012)

£319 for the 16GB and £389 for the 32GB.

https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_10_16gb


----------



## elbows (Oct 29, 2012)

> What are consumers supposed to do with a 10-inch Android device, a platform that still has a thin selection of tablet-specific applications? Barra says they’re building it so developers will come. “Part of the reason why we’ve invested significantly in building what you’re holding [the Nexus 10] is exactly so that we have more and more motivation for the developer community.”





> Matias is more bullish. "One of the reasons I feel confident about Nexus 10 delivering a tremendous amount of value out the gate is because already since we launched Nexus 7, we’ve seen so many more apps responsive to screen sizes across all form factors."
> "Additionally, one of the biggest reasons that people want a tablet of this size is the content, and we’ve got a great content story, we’ve got magazines, we’ve got movies, and of course all of the Google apps — all of the Google services — which are pretty darn well optimized for this form factor."


 
http://www.theverge.com/2012/10/29/3570034/inside-android-building-the-nexus-4-nexus-10-android-4-2

I'm sure you know which quote I find more honest.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2012)

elbows said:


> http://www.theverge.com/2012/10/29/3570034/inside-android-building-the-nexus-4-nexus-10-android-4-2
> 
> I'm sure you know which quote I find more honest.


You keep banging on and on about this, but I still maintain that there is already more than enough tablet optimised apps for the average user. Sure there could be more, but it's hardly the desperate situation you seem so keen to paint.

My Asus Transformer has now completely replaced my laptop - I haven't used it once since I bought the thing, and I'd say I'm more of a power user than your average consumer. That's how happy I am with the tablet apps on offer.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2012)

firky said:


> http://officialandroid.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/nexus-best-of-google-now-in-three-sizes.html
> 
> That is only ugly 10" tablet. It'a almost as if they're trying to _really _distance their design from the competition - which they succeeded in doing but wow... it looks like something from Fisherprice Design Studios.


It looks a bit better when you see the details.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2012)

elbows said:


> £319 for the 16GB and £389 for the 32GB.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_10_16gb


That's certainly competitive against the iPad which is £399 for the 16GB model and £479 for the 32GB version - and it has a better screen and is lighter. But there's no denying it doesn't look as good.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 29, 2012)

elbows said:


> http://www.theverge.com/2012/10/29/3570034/inside-android-building-the-nexus-4-nexus-10-android-4-2
> 
> I'm sure you know which quote I find more honest.



Quoting the Verge about an Apple competitor makes as much sense as quoting Gizmodo these days doesn't it?


----------



## elbows (Oct 29, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Quoting the Verge about an Apple competitor makes as much sense as quoting Gizmodo these days doesn't it?


 
It was the quotes from people at Google I was interested in.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 29, 2012)

magneze said:


> Aiming for the family market with separate user profiles. Really good idea for tablets.


 

That is actually a fantastic idea that on its own, puts it top of the list for me. I'm getting a family tablet for christmas and was leaning towards an iPad mainly because the wife found Android awkward when she had an HTC phone. But I want to be able to get my emails on it without her getting notifications for my stuff and vice versa.

Doesn't half look ugly though.


----------



## elbows (Oct 29, 2012)

editor said:


> You keep banging on and on about this, but I still maintain that there is already more than enough tablet optimised apps for the average user. Sure there could be more, but it's hardly the desperate situation you seem so keen to paint.
> 
> My Asus Transformer has now completely replaced my laptop - I haven't used it once since I bought the thing, and I'd say I'm more of a power user than your average consumer. That's how happy I am with the tablet apps on offer.


 
This is the last time for a while that I'll be banging on about it because I said I would be done with these threads for a while once the Nexus 10 details were out.

You are entitled to your opinion. Google know the reality, and it isnt as rosy as you paint. Do you think they are happy with the range of tablet apps for android? No, they hope it will get much better over the next year, and they put a lot of effort into laying a foundation for that this year. I dont intend to convince you, as thats mission impossible. But for me personally, to deny the app realities of android and iOS tablets would be to give misleading advice to potential buyers. The devil is in the detail, and I'm done wasting my time explaining this. It should be obvious to anyone who does their own research, no need to take my word for it, or yours.


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 29, 2012)

Equally, it's an ignoramus who'd be unwilling to concede Android is on the edge of becoming market leader in terms of OS development. 

Apple really must up its game.


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 29, 2012)

Multipal account log-in totally changes the use of a device, something to leave on the coffee tabel for anyone to check their updates. Should become as familiar as a remote control.


----------



## elbows (Oct 29, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> Equally, it's an ignoramus who'd be unwilling to concede Android is on the edge of becoming market leader in terms of OS development.
> 
> Apple really must up its game.


 
Thats partly why I rant about the tablet app situation, its such a shame. If Android was a complete turd of an OS then I wouldnt care, I'd just write off the whole platform. But its got bags of potential and so I get depressed when the most is not made of it. Especially since they've put so much more care into the design of it in the last few years.

My great hope is that progress will occur and within 12 months it will not be possible for me to rant about android tablet apps in the manner I can today.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2012)

elbows said:


> You are entitled to your opinion. Google know the reality, and it isnt as rosy as you paint..


The 'reality' for me is that I no longer use my laptop_ at all_ because I can do everything I need to do on the Asus. If the apps were shit, I wouldn't bother with the Transformer, and I am surprised by how much I'm enjoying using it.

Now you can keep banging on telling me that the app situation is terrible, but my experience - you know, my hands-on, everyday, using the thing experience - tells me that there is already a perfectly adequate selection of apps for my needs.

Of course, I'd be delighted with more top notch apps, but right now I don't feel even slightly constrained by using Android.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> Multipal account log-in totally changes the use of a device, something to leave on the coffee tabel for anyone to check their updates. Should become as familiar as a remote control.


Yep. It's a really clever move, particularly with the tablets being so cheap.


----------



## Firky (Oct 29, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> Equally, it's an ignoramus who'd be unwilling to concede Android is on the edge of becoming market leader in terms of OS development.
> 
> Apple really must up its game.



I am really liking Android, I was looking at those new HTC phones today then I read the spec... Windows 8!


----------



## Firky (Oct 29, 2012)

editor said:


> Yep. It's a really clever move, particularly with the tablets being so cheap.



It's a feature I wished my ipad had when I first got it, but I imagine Apple are hoping people will buy one for themselves instead of having a shared one.


----------



## elbows (Oct 29, 2012)

editor said:


> Now you can keep banging on telling me that the app situation is terrible, but my experience - you know, my hands-on, everyday, using the thing experience - tells me that there is already a perfectly adequate selection of apps for my needs.


 
I dont know why you think my assessment of the app situation is so at odds with your experience. The two are not actually incompatible, it comes down to matching the right answers with the right questions.

Questions such as 'how important are apps to you?', 'what sort of apps?' and 'what do you use your tablet for?'

The browser is involved in so much of what people do these days, and is the main reason why a tablet lacking in apps is not an instant dud.

There are a range of apps that are still useful on a tablet even if the experience is nowhere near as optimal as it could be, eg not actually designed for a device with a screen bigger than a smartphone.

And it may only take one or a very small handful of apps that happen to be 'killer apps' for that user, in order to make the tablet experience seem either sufficient or brilliant. I am interested to see if this proves to be the case for those who have taken the risk of ordering a Surface RT at launch, if Office is their killer app then they may be satisfied despite the windows app store currently being a bit of a joke.

Anyway I would actually love to learn much more about your use of the transformer, not on this thread obviously, but in more detail including which apps you are using most, how photoshop touch is going, etc.

Also note that one reason I go on about apps in these threads specifically is that its part of the reason why Google felt the need to come up with these nexus tablets, and given the much better value of the nexus tablets compared to apples offerings its important to discuss what the differences between them are in practice. I cant imagine me ever wanting to spend the premium on apple stuff again if it were not for the app situation, well that and the other thing I've promised not to go on about after today, aspect ratio. These are the key differentiators, although I agree that nice touches like the new multi-user mode add to this picture. And now we have a nexus that more than manages to compete with the retina display of the most recent full-sized ipads.


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 29, 2012)

firky said:


> I am really liking Android, I was looking at those new HTC phones today then I read the spec... Windows 8!


Windows 8 look interesting, it can sync with iTunes too.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2012)

Here's a spec comparison:



http://mashable.com/2012/10/29/tablets-compared-nexus-10-ipad/


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Oct 30, 2012)

editor said:


> It looks a bit better when you see the details.


 
Better, but still pretty meh.  It looks like a stretched TomTom satnav.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't like the look much. The bezel is big and the screen is 10" yeah? Does that make pretty big for a tablet? 

Really like the idea of a shared device. Wife and I share a laptop fine and don't use it enough to justify two laptops (plus can't afford two) so the idea is good.


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2012)

The Guardian's just given it a five star review. 
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/nov/05/nexus-10-review


----------

